# Norwegian: blått merke



## jm88

"-Tenk´a, sa Beate og klemte hardt i Annes arm, så hun kanskje fikk blått merke"

Hva betyr blått her?

Takk på forhånd.


----------



## hanne

A "blått merke" is a bruise.
A "blått øye" is a black eye.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

English actually has the same expression: _To be beaten black and blue_


----------



## TomTrussel

> English actually has the same expression: _To be beaten black and blue_




This is more "å bli banket gul og blå" I think. In this threads case, there was no beating involved 

TT


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Well, yes, of course - you are right! However, the principle is the same. I ought to have written "be all black and blue" of you have taken a tumble.


----------



## Magb

I'd just like to add that, to me, _blått merke_ is a very weird way of saying it; I would prefer _blåmerke_. I won't pretend to speak for all Norwegians though.


----------



## TomTrussel

Helt enig. Enten blåmerke eller bare merke, ville aldri sagt blått merke...


----------



## basslop

Enig med TomTrussel: Blåmerke, i et ord, er betegnelsen på nettopp slike merker i huden. Blått merke, i to ord, derimot er en generell beskrivelse et hvilket som helst blått merke (merke i huden, tøy-merke, pappmerke, stempel etc)


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Enig med dere over, og setningen: "-Tenk´a, sa Beate og klemte hardt i Annes arm, så hun kanskje fikk blåmerke" er bedre.


----------

